# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  Mass Produced 3D Printed Solar Panels On Their Way

## Brian_Krassenstein

A group of 51 scientists in Australia is powered by their own scientific passion to conquer the energy of the sun and find affordable ways to design and print solar panels, which they hope to see becoming ubiquitous in the near future, especially for low power items, such as smartphones and tablets. Using ordinary 3D printers, the Victorian Organic Solar Cell Consortium (VICOSC) has developed 3D printable solar panels which work with solar ink. Their hopes are to have this commercialized soon so that they can use their new technology to actually print the panels on the items they want to power, such as rooftops and windows of buildings. Using what they call the “factory of the future,” they are able to use additive manufacturing to work on their inventions from research and design to actual production—all thanks to 3D printers. More details on this story may be found here:  http://3dprint.com/14885/3d-printing-solar-panels/

Machines capable of 3D printing Solar Panels:

----------


## curious aardvark

roof tiles with built in panels would be a great idea.

----------

